# 7/16" round file, can't find one



## gmercer_48083 (3 Sep 2021)

I am making a molding plane and I would like to find a 7/16" diameter round file. Ideally it would be the same diameter from end to end, and have a fine cut (like a chainsaw file). So far the closest thing I have found is a rat tailed (tapered) turnip cut (quite coarse) in a 3/8" diameter. I have used the rat tail file as much as I dare, and now need to refine the iron.

A half round would also work... But I can't seem to find a listing where it shows the radius of the file.

I am using the file to shape the iron which is O1 steel. I need to sneak up on a 1/4" radius (1/2" dia.) while shaping the iron, to match the profile of the plane.

"If anyone knows how to describe the file I am needing, I would be grateful".


----------



## clogs (3 Sep 2021)

Cromwell tools would be a great place to start.....
they are a world wide company US and Canada and happy to post...
they have an extensive, descriptive catalogue
I guess a second cut will be a fine cut....
16mm is almost there size wise as everything is metric now.......
surely the US is the best place to buy those kinda tools.....
look for other engineering supply houses.....
Can't remember any now...been so long since I was there....
hope u find what ur looking for.....it must be out there.....


----------



## J-G (3 Sep 2021)

gmercer_48083 said:


> I am making a molding plane and I would like to find a 7/16" diameter round file.





clogs said:


> 16mm is almost there size wise as everything is metric now.


7/16" is 11.11mm quite a bit smaller than 16mm

What is needed is a Second Cut Round Engineer's File. RS list such in 4 sizes - 6mm, 8mm, 10mm & 12mm - manufactured by Bahco 





__





1-230-12-2-2 | Bahco 300mm, Second Cut, Round Engineers File | RS







uk.rs-online.com





I would have thought that the 12mm would do the job since the ½" dia. eventually needed is 12.7mm Ø.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (4 Sep 2021)

J-G, I ordered a Nicholson 12199 12" round smooth cut file.

I can't find a Bahco 1-230-12-2-2 here in USA. I would have ordered a Bahco if it was available, the quality is suppose to be much better than Nicholson. Hopefully it will work. The File I ordered is tapered... my thinking is I should be able to sneak up on the final dimension of 1/2".


----------



## J-G (4 Sep 2021)

Ah... apologies, I hadn't noticed your location 

The taper on the leading edge won't be a problem. I'm sure it will do the job in hand but will probably take longer since it is a 'Smooth Cut' which would normally be used to finish a job where a Second Cut or even a B_astard Cut (the underline might circumvent a filter  ) would be a better option.


----------



## Rorschach (4 Sep 2021)

What about wrapping sandpaper around a metal rod, can have any diameter and grit you like then.


----------



## JobandKnock (4 Sep 2021)

When they originally made and maintained these planes the didn't have the luxury of exact size files very often. Get somewhere near then creep up to finish size with a home made abrasive stick as @Rorschach says. Like as not, once made you'll need to adjust it a wee bit to get it just right


----------



## J-G (4 Sep 2021)

Rorschach said:


> What about wrapping sandpaper around a metal rod, can have any diameter and grit you like then.


I doubt that you'd make much of an impression on O1 Tool Steel with 'sand paper'!  

Even 60/80grit Wet & Dry would be worn through after no more than a few strokes.


----------



## Rorschach (5 Sep 2021)

J-G said:


> I doubt that you'd make much of an impression on O1 Tool Steel with 'sand paper'!
> 
> Even 60/80grit Wet & Dry would be worn through after no more than a few strokes.



Nonsense. You would of course file it as close as possible to the final shape, but sandpaper (generic name for abrasive, of course you would use something good) would do a perfectly good job of bringing it to final dimension.

If "sandpaper" were as useless as you say, why do pretty much all knife makers use it to shape hardened steel?


----------



## J-G (5 Sep 2021)

@gmercer_48083 is looking for a file to START the work and I read your suggestion in that light. Of course it would be possible to use good quality 'Emery' - 'Wet & Dry' - 'Abranet' to fine-tune/finish off the shape but not as a prime tool for the major metal removal.


----------



## JobandKnock (5 Sep 2021)

You know the steel they originally used on moulding plane irons was relatively soft and it can be sharpened quite easily. Dare I say it, Paul Sellars even has a video about this...


----------



## gmercer_48083 (5 Sep 2021)

The plane I am making has a spring angle of 45 degrees, and has a 45 degree bed angle for the iron (for soft wood). It should end up making a molding profile that will consist of a 1/16"rebate with a 1/4" radius and ending with another 1/6" radius.


----------

